# New fuzzy litter :)



## whiskers&amp;company (May 4, 2015)

7 day old fuzzies. All six girls!!!!!!Had to cull down, but all the chunkers are well and healthy (not to mention super friendly!). The are all black and white pied, it looks like


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:love1


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

Oh my <3


----------



## whiskers&amp;company (May 4, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

Do you have any updated pictures? They're so precious <3


----------

